# No Reserved Blocks



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Did anyone, from any warehouse (especially DLA5) get any reserved blocks this weekend? I haven't seen anything


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I did receive two 4-hour blocks next week. I accepted them but will cancel them all 45 minutes prior. Amazon recruit over saturated drivers. I just quit driving for Uber, Lyft and now Amazon.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

got 3 from dla7 this week.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Nubiwon said:


> got 3 from dla7 this week.
> View attachment 167260


I am the new member and cannot post a picture or a link yet. I always receive two or three reserved blocks every week. From now on, I will accept them all and the cancel them all 45 minutes prior because I am not interested to Amazon anymore. Amazon recruited over saturated drivers now. It's not worthy to work for Amazon any more.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

outface said:


> I am the new member and cannot post a picture or a link yet. I always receive two or three reserved blocks every week. From now on, I will accept them all and the cancel them all 45 minutes prior because I am not interested to Amazon anymore. Amazon recruited over saturated drivers now. It's not worthy to work for Amazon any more.


I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. If you don't want the blocks than just don't accept them and Amazon will assign them to drivers who really do want to work. Why would you hold on to them until the last minute if you have absolutely no intention of working them.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Basmati said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. If you don't want the blocks than just don't accept them and Amazon will assign them to drivers who really do want to work. Why would you hold on to them until the last minute if you have absolutely no intention of working them.


to try and hurt amazon obviously sadly it is pointless cuz their are like 20 drivers outside the WH at all times trying to get blocks. lots of better ways to fk with amazon if you really wanted to.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Impossible to get when Movaldriver takes them all 

On a serious note, I got two for DLA5.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Impossible to get when Movaldriver takes them all
> 
> On a serious note, I got two for DLA5.


yea from what i hear moval spends 20 hours a day refreshing the screen.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I really do but oh well it gets me blocks (usually) when the bots are full force it doesn't matter how much time I spend refreshing!

This morning was last minute 4 hour for 10 but didn't get a route until 11. I'm done for today! At least I got Redlands. I returned the one for Menifee that somehow got in my route.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I work out of DLA5. I received no reserved block offers.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got zero this week but other drivers I talked to got reserved


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Basmati said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. If you don't want the blocks than just don't accept them and Amazon will assign them to drivers who really do want to work. Why would you hold on to them until the last minute if you have absolutely no intention of working them.


Because Amazon wasted my time. I saw the available offerings. I clicked it. The app said, Sorry, this block has been taken. Then, one minute later, the same already-taken block became available again. I clicked it and still got the same stupid message. This will repeat over and over for 3 or 5 times. If the block was gone, why the app showed it up over and over. Amazon wasted my time and I wasted their system resources. fair is fair. who cares?!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I still get a few every week but they are pointless. Reserved blocks can come at any random time and you only have 45 minutes to accept. Unless you want to be glued to your phone or computer screen 24 hours a day to know when they are coming its pointless. I would rather have a life. Even when I am there to accept I never do because they are never offered in the times I want to work (weekends).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

outface said:


> If the block was gone, why the app showed it up over and over.


Someone takes it without looking at what the time is, decides they don't want it, and drops it. Since there's only one, someone else grabs it before you.
How can you blame the fact someone was faster than you on Amazon?


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> I still get a few every week but they are pointless. Reserved blocks can come at any random time and you only have 45 minutes to accept. Unless you want to be glued to your phone or computer screen 24 hours a day to know when they are coming its pointless. I would rather have a life. Even when I am there to accept I never do because they are never offered in the times I want to work (weekends).


I get an email each time I have a reserved block, and so far they've all been 15-20 minutes past 1pm, 5pm, or 9pm. So if I hear an email notification around 1:15pm, I just look at my phone and see if it's from Flex. Each time it's given me 2 hours to accept the block, so it's not like I need to be glued to my phone all day every day waiting for it.

I set my availability in the app and haven't received a reserved offer for a day or time I couldn't work.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> I still get a few every week but they are pointless. Reserved blocks can come at any random time and you only have 45 minutes to accept. Unless you want to be glued to your phone or computer screen 24 hours a day to know when they are coming its pointless. I would rather have a life. Even when I am there to accept I never do because they are never offered in the times I want to work (weekends).


huh dont you carry your phone with you?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nubiwon said:


> got 3 from dla7 this week.
> View attachment 167260


How you do dat ?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> Because Amazon wasted my time. I saw the available offerings. I clicked it. The app said, Sorry, this block has been taken. Then, one minute later, the same already-taken block became available again. I clicked it and still got the same stupid message. This will repeat over and over for 3 or 5 times. If the block was gone, why the app showed it up over and over. Amazon wasted my time and I wasted their system resources. fair is fair. who cares?!


LMFAO. That is because there are way more people that are either faster, have a better phone, connection, etc than you. LOL. Buddy, you should polish your personal skills (grammar maybe to start) if you want a better shot at life. YOU SHOULD CARE!!!


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> LMFAO. That is because there are way more people that are either faster, have a better phone, connection, etc than you. LOL. Buddy, you should polish your personal skills (grammar maybe to start) if you want a better shot at life. YOU SHOULD CARE!!!


Does a low skill driver need to be good in grammar? There are more jobs with better pay than a $18 per hour. I already stop driving for Amazon and thus will tease them by canceling the reserved blocks 45 minutes prior. Stupid Amazon keeps sending me two or three reserved blocks every week. I will keep cancelling them at the last minute until they stop sending me any reserved block.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Was offered one reserved 3hr block for Rosemead that I did not accept. WTF? I've never checked in at Rosemead. I wish the system "knew" what warehouse(s) you were going to and give you reserves for warehouses where you have an actual check in if able to go to multiple.


Maybe no one wants to work at Rosemead so they randomly assign


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

outface said:


> Does a low skill driver need to be good in grammar? There are more jobs with better pay than a $18 per hour. I already stop driving for Amazon and thus will tease them by canceling the reserved blocks 45 minutes prior. Stupid Amazon keeps sending me two or three reserved blocks every week. I will keep cancelling them at the last minute until they stop sending me any reserved block.


Do you hate you family and friends that much that you would rather waste your time clicking on blocks you don't want then have to log into the app 45 minutes before just to drop them. Spend your free time better.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nah, let him play his game, he'll stop when he thinks he's won. And it may benefit someone who's having a hard time getting a block.


----------

